# Catching Menhaden (By Net), Would like advice.



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So i live on Bayou Texar and the Mennhaden are in there, not big, but will be soon. I want to start catching them to make chum but am not sure which net to use. I have access to a 6' and 8' net (12ft/16ft). I believe the 8' has a little more weight which results in faster sinking rate, correct?

Last year when we tried to catch them, we could not net any. We would throw on them but they would dissapear. The Bayou is only 6' at it's deepest. Do i need to just use a bigger net from a higher vantage point? Would i have better luck at night or daytime?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

First....when we used to catch them for the fall bay king season, we took a 3am hike on the railroad tracks. Dodging trains and getting run off cops first thing in the morning, priceless.

I'm pretty sure we used a 12' fast sinking net. No more than 3 throws and we had more than enough bait for the day.

Casting off a boat, couldn't tell you what size to use. Fast sink, yes


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Kenton said:


> So i live on Bayou Texar and the Mennhaden are in there, not big, but will be soon. I want to start catching them to make chum but am not sure which net to use. I have access to a 6' and 8' net (12ft/16ft). I believe the 8' has a little more weight which results in faster sinking rate, correct?
> 
> Last year when we tried to catch them, we could not net any. We would throw on them but they would dissapear. The Bayou is only 6' at it's deepest. Do i need to just use a bigger net from a higher vantage point? Would i have better luck at night or daytime?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


I used a 9' mullet net when they were real thick in there last year. I went after the schools closest to shore in the shallower water. I caught so many the damaged my net. 3 casts and I had a cooler filled to the top.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

WHat time of year do they get the biggest...closer to Fall right?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

smaller mesh size, slower sink rate...bigger mesh size, faster sink. I think you'll find that the lb's per foot are pretty similar on nets that size...at least within a few oz's of each other. Of course you have to match the mesh size to the bait size as well. You didn't say what size the menhaden are, but I'd go with the biggest mesh size you can get away with. You could go bigger on the net, but if you get a good throw on them, you might not be able to get the net up by yourself or sink your boat when you do dump them in!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. I will get out and practice once the rain moves on and the salinity level raises and the fish are back in the bayou.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

You can get special nets with increased weight - from 1 to 1.5 pound per foot radius - but in 6' of water a 1 lb per foot - 8 ft net should be plenty 

As far as mesh size - wharf rat is right - but you do not want a net that gills the bait - it kills most of them, or it will take a looooong time to get them out- a 1/2 or 5/8 " mesh (1" - 1.25" stretch) works well on pogies

Time of day matters - low light, dawn or dusk, or even cloudy days, improves your odds - the brighter it is -them more likely they will sound and run the boat gets close or the net sails over them


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Mullethead is right on. When I buy a bait net it has to be 1-1.5 lbs. per foot or it does not sink fast enough.


----------

